# Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?



## YamahaR6 (9. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Nachdem ich jetzt doch schon ein Paar mal am Wasser war stellt sich mir folgende Frage: Wie gehen die erfahrenen Angler ans neue Gewässer?
Womit fange ich an und worauf achte ich?Wird erst gelotet?Wie bringt ihr euch die Bodenstruktur näher und sagen euch welche Strukturen im Fluss?
So was eben:q
Irgendwie tu ich mich da noch total schwer, was mir auffiel, als ich gestern das erste mal gefeedert habe.

Werft mal alles an Erfahrung und Anregungen hier rein!


----------



## Wegberger (10. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Hallöchen,

gibt halt zwei Möglichkeiten überspitz beschrieben:

- entweder der lange, mühsame Weg sich ein Gewässer selbst zu erangeln .... und mit Durchhaltewillen sein Wissen zu erangeln

oder

- mit Neugier und etwas Demut die Kenner am Wasser zu beobachten und zu fragen

Beide Dinge haben was für sich ... und beides gut gemischt wird für einen Frischling wohl der goldene Weg sein. Gewässer sind so verschieden und Flüsse auf 500 Meter manchmal noch mehr .... das man generell keine Aussage auf deine Frage geben kann.


----------



## YamahaR6 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort!
Letzteres ergibt natürlich Sinn, wenn man viel Zeit hat und oft am Wasser ist.

Aber zum 1. Punkt: Wie eignest du dir das Wissen an und erkundigst das Gewässer?


----------



## Trollwut (10. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Ich machs ganz anders, als man es eigentlich machen sollte. 
Ich lauf das Gewässer mal ab, und guck mir Stellen aus, die mir gefallen.
Dann hock ich mich an die Stellen und befisch die einfach. Da wird vorher nichtmal gelotet. geht was, gut, geht nix wird die Stelle wieder verworfen.
Hat den Nachteil, dass man bei weitem nicht so schnell Erfolg hat, wie jemand, der akribisch analysiert.
Hat aber den Vorteil, dass man Stellen "unvoreingenommen" entgegentritt. Hatte schon des Öfteren den Fall, dass ich Plätze nichtmal mit dem Arsch angeguckt hätte, hätte ich da vorher ausgelotet. Hätte dadurch einige schöne Fische nicht gefangen.


----------



## thanatos (10. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

mache es ähnlich ,latsche erst mal am Ufer lang und mach mir zu Nutzen
 was die Schweine unter uns so hinter lassen,an dem Müll sieht man schon 
 auf was geangelt wird oft trifft man auch Angler die zu einem Gespräch bereit sind und vernünftige Tipps geben.


----------



## Andal (10. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Loten ist oftmals gar nicht nötig. An Hand dessen wie sich das Wasser an der Oberfläche verhält, kann man direkt ablesen, wie es am Grund aussehen wird. Jedenfalls was gröbere Strukturen angeht. Es gibt, vielmehr gab ein Buch, das das perfekt beschrieben hat. Alleine am Preis für ein antiquarisches Exemplar kann man sehen, das da kein Unfug drin steht.

http://www.amazon.de/Fische-finden-John-Bailey/dp/3861321688/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1428634125&sr=1-1&keywords=john+bailey+fische+finden


----------



## hirschkaefer (10. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*



Andal schrieb:


> An Hand dessen wie sich das Wasser an der Oberfläche verhält, kann man direkt ablesen, wie es am Grund aussehen wird.



Guten Morgen Andal. Also bei Bächen und Flüssen stimme ich dir absolut zu. Die sind eigentlich wie ein offenes Buch. Dann mus man nur noch wissen, wie die Räuber ticken und schon ist man klar im Vorteil.
Was aber an Stauseen oder Talsperren? Da tue ich mich immer schwer. Klar, wo die Staumauer ist, ist es sehr tief und wo Schilfgürtel wachsen, eher Flachwasser...aber das große Fragezeichen liegt dazwischen. Okay. Ich habe kein Boot und bin auch eher seltenst an so großen Gewässern unterwegs.


----------



## Andal (10. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Bei Stauseen und Talsperren ist es recht einfach. Sie sind künstlich und wo sie heute sind, war fürher eben kein Wasser. Aus dieser früheren Zeit existieren aber Karten und die sind noch dazu meistens direkt an den Seen ausgestellt um zu dokumentieren. Der ehemalige Talgrund, das Flussbett, Bauwerke und alle Strukturen sind feinsäuberlich ablesbar.


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Falls es um Räuber geht, verweise ich mal auf meinen recht erschöpfenden Beitrag zu dem Thema   : http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2012/techniklos-raubfisch-finden-und-fangen.html


----------



## phirania (10. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Also dazu,der Preiß ist ja mal.......Telefon NR.#d |uhoh:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http://www.amazon.de/Fische-finden-John-Bailey/dp/3861321688/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1428634125&sr=1-1&keywords=john%20bailey%20fische%20finden&tag=anglerboard-21
Für das Geld kann ich mir ne Taxi nehmen und die Gewässer abfahren.:q

Aber richtig Gewässer ablaufen beobachten,evtl.hier und da etwas ausloten.
Je nach fischart die man beangeln will etwas Anfüttern und schauen ob Futter genommen wird.


----------



## feederbrassen (10. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Erstmal rein Optisch was mir gefällt ,dann Loten ohne dem geht hier nichts oder nicht viel.
Da ist aber jedes Gewässer anders.
Viel Lesen über die Lebensgewohnheiten deiner Angelfische und ausprobieren oder noch besser wenn du jemand hättest der schon weis wie und wo und mit den Augen und Ohren klauen.


----------



## YamahaR6 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

@Vermesser
Gerade erst bemerkt, dass der Text von dir stammt!Ehrlich Klasse!
Das gleiche noch mal für Friedfisch und du bist mein Held 
Hecht ist ja leider zu im Moment....


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (12. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Ich habe da auch mal was zusammengeschrieben. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271856


----------



## YamahaR6 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Super Text!Ganz klares Lob!
Besonders gut ist die Erkundung der Bodenbeschaffenheit beschrieben!
Aber glaube da ist meine Rute zu taub für....oder meine Finger#c?

Wie gesagt, sowas für Weissfisch fänd ick uch Klasse!
Kennt evtll jemand einen bereits vorhandenen Text?


----------



## Andal (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Meine Grundangelfibel.


----------



## maniana (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Da wird vorher nichtmal gelotet...



kommt mir bekannt vor, ich lote auch so gut wie nie, und das hat neben der Faulheit noch andere Gründe.
Zum einen bin ich fest davon überzeugt, daß das Loten sehr viel Unruhe ins Gewässer bringt, dann glaube ich auch kaum, daß durch das Loten die Kanten so genau getroffen werden wie manche meinen. Soll heißen ich würde fast behaupten daß jede zweite Montage nach dem Loten sowieso mindestens 5m neben der Kante etc. liegt.  Meine Fische fange ich auch ohne Loten indem ich das Gewässer auf Auffälligkeiten oder Unregelmäßigkeiten beobachte und gezielt diese Stellen befische.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

@Andal, danke das du die Fibel noch mal ausgepackt hast, hab ich kürzlich mal gesucht und nicht mehr finden können!
Habs jetzt festgetackert.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Gern geschehen, dafür hab ich sie ja geschrieben. Ich werd sie wohl auch demnächst mal überarbeiten. Auf Grund ist ja einiges dazugekommen. #h


----------



## kreuzass (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Ich mache das auch so wie Trollwut.
Kurz das Gewässer des Begehrens begaffen, Karte besorgen und rinn mit die Montage. In Fließgewässern kannst du oft anhand der Wasseroberfläche die Bodenbeschaffenheit erkennen oder zumindest erahnen. Auch siehst du an ihr oft genug, wo Fisch zu finden ist. Ich denke die wichtigste Faustregel für Jungangler ist folgende: Sei aufmerksam! Beobachte! Und du fängst...


----------



## Cassijas (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

An einem komplett neuen Gewässer Abschnitt Dreh ich erstmal meine Runde mit der Spinnrute.  Dadurch erkennt man schon vieles. So habe ich im Dezember einen perfekten Aalspot entdeckt. Wir haben sonst recht sandigen Grund und auf einem graden, für den Laien recht langweilig Abschnitt, habe ich eine schöne Steinpackung gefunden.  Am Freitag konnte ich dies mit meinem ersten Aal beweisen . 
Also einfach mal die Spinnrute oder jede X- beliebige Matchrute  schnappen, recht schweren Jigkopf mit Gummifisch dran und rein die angeln. Aber in der Regel mache ich es wie Kreuzass und Trollwut. Denke nicht immer an den Fisch den du fangen willst sondern genieß auch mal das drum herum. Ich hab mir schon einige Spots für den Mai ausgeguckt. Der April ist so mit arbeiten voll gepackt das es fast keine Zeit zum angeln gibt. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## YamahaR6 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*



kreuzass schrieb:


> In Fließgewässern kannst du oft anhand der Wasseroberfläche die Bodenbeschaffenheit erkennen oder zumindest erahnen.



Darin bräuchte ich noch mal Nachhilfe...


----------



## YamahaR6 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*



Cassijas schrieb:


> Denke nicht immer an den Fisch den du fangen willst sondern genieß auch mal das drum herum.



Keine Sorge  
Ich bin viel zu gern am Wasser und in der Natur, alsdas mir das Schneidern die Laune verderben könnte!
Ich möchte nur gerne mein "Wissen" vertiefen um genau zu verstehen was ich tue und um bestimmte Situationen besser analysieren zu können und dazu gehört nunmal ein gewisser Lernprozess!

Außerdem ist Fisch immer ein toller Bonus


----------



## Andal (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*



YamahaR6 schrieb:


> Darin bräuchte ich noch mal Nachhilfe...



Machs wie die kleinen Kinder. Setz dich an einen kleinen, einen wirklich kleinen klarsichtigen Bach und beobachte, was das Wasser an der Oberfläche macht und wie dazu der Untergrund aussieht. Wirf Hölzchen ins Wasser, schau der Strömung zu und bau das Gerinne etwas mit Steinchen und Sand um. Das klingt jetzt sehr kindisch, bis lächerlich. Aber so lernst du am schnellsten was die Hydrodynamik so ausmacht. Das machen gestandene Wasserbauingenieure auch. Nur nennen sie das Strömungslabor...

Danach tust du dir sehr viel leichter einen Flusslauf zu lesen!


----------



## kreuzass (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Danke Andal!
War gerade schon dabei mir hier eine passende Antwort zu überlegen, aber du hast es sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Besser hätte ich es nicht und wenn dann nur weitaus umständlicher erklären können. So läuft's! q )


----------



## YamahaR6 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Eigentlich eine super Idee!
Werd ich mal schleunigst tun!Danke!


----------



## siloaffe (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

Anderl#6 

Wer als Panz am bach gespielt, Staudämme gebaut und so n kram getrieben hat der kann strömungen etc ganz gut einschätzen.  

@ Yamaha: 
Lass uns beim nächsten treffen am 6.6. noch mal was quatschen.  
Und bring zeit mit nach der offiziellen angelzeit werden fische gefangen:q:q:q


----------



## Andal (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Wer als Panz am bach gespielt, Staudämme gebaut und so n kram getrieben hat der kann strömungen etc ganz gut einschätzen.



Was heißt hier Panz, das macht mir altem Deppen heute noch Spaß! :vik:


----------



## YamahaR6 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wie gehts ans neue Gewässer?*

@siloaffe

Das klingt super!
Ich bring wieder ne Kiste mit


----------

